# Tesco 16ltr boxes



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know if Tesco in England are doing these, but my wife just came back from Killarney with six of these.
They were doing a three for two offer, which means they were €2 each.

They are ideal for a rack system or cutting the lids & cable tying wire mesh on.

If anyone is interested the size is : L34cm x W27 x D17cm


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I got a few of that exact box. Holding up good and no chewing unlike the really big under bed box's


----------

